# Hylafax using Eicon Diva BRI-2M



## oobayly (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been looking at moving one of servers from Mandrake (Mandriva) Linux 10.0 to FreeBSD 7.2

Currently I'm using 7.2-RELEASE with a customised kernel to add VESA support.
ISDN card: Eicon DIVA Server BRI-2M/-2F (Vendor:1133, Device:e018)
I've also got 2 AVM PCI Fritz!Cards

So far I've got everything working perfectly, apart from the the ISDN support.

From everything I've read my cards appear to be supported in ISDN4BSD, but not CAPI4BSD.

There appears to be very little work done on any ISDN related drivers recently (2002 for I4B, and 2006 for C4B). I can understand this as it's been mainly superseded by DSL for everything other than Fax.

Am I doomed to failure using these devices in FreeBSD? They seem to be supported in Linux, but this appears to be due to the manufacturers publishing Linux drivers and ignoring BSD.

Basically, my options appear to either:

Build a (recycled) Linux box to solely provide a fax service.
Purchase an ISDN card that is supported in FreeBSD (this could be expensive).

Any recommendations on what ISDN cards I could buy? Keeping in mind we don't have a great deal of cash available.


----------



## aragon (Oct 2, 2009)

Have you seen Hans Petter Selasky's ISDN4BSD project?  I don't think it is part of any FreeBSD release, but apparently it works well.


----------



## oobayly (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmm, I'd made the assumption that i4b in the kernel source was isdn4bsd, which it's obviously not.

I've just been giving it a go, but a patch it's applying the USB source appears to be causing some compile issues. So it'll take a bit longer to confirm it does what I need.

As for the edit to my post, what does the reason "smileycide" mean? No edits were made to the post, apart from the location being changed.


----------



## Ben (Jun 30, 2011)

Have you got it to work? I am thinking of getting an Eicon DIVA SERVER 4 BRI-8M PCI for my FreeBSD server. 
This will work or only with Linux?

Thanks for help!


----------



## oobayly (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Ben,
As far as I know, Eicon's cards still won't work on a FreeBSD box, We ended up getting an AVM B1 card, though setting it up was a bit of a chore - I created a howto on it.

Unfortunately some ISDN support was removed as of 8.0, so I had issues getting it to work at all on anything above 7.3. We've now swapped our Panasonic PBX for Asterisk, so after all that work it's been retired!


----------



## Ben (Jul 1, 2011)

So there is no real solution to mass faxing on FreeBSD, right?

Currently I am using external USB modems but a more professional solution would be preferred.

Anyway, thanks for your reply!


----------

